# Dog eating wife's clothes



## mikeg (Oct 13, 2006)

Help! Our 2 1/2 year old female dog has started eating my wife's underwear and the crotches from a couple of pair of pants. We recently got another puppy but she started doing it before we got the puppy. She's gone into the laundry room and grabbed clothes from the piles waiting to be washed, from the baskets of clean clothes, and from her hamper.

I've never had a female dog before, does it have something to do with that?

It's definitely the dog because the puppy is still kept in her crate when we're not home. 

thanks,
mikeg


----------



## midnightbluemamma (Sep 24, 2006)

ya know what i have a similar problem with my jack russel pup he just loves my tong panties, and only those, sorry im not much help because ive never found the reason why so this is a good thread.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Is your dog left to roam the house while you're not home? Perhaps you could try confining her or gating off certain rooms to keep her out of the clothing.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I believe this probably has to do with pheromones. Our dirty clothes are often the target because they are loaded with our pheromones which dogs can smell/taste....underwear, socks and shoes seem to be favorites. Sometimes dogs will seek out these things in our absence because it gives them a sense of comfort while we are away. If it is only your wife's things that she goes after, I would guess that she is either very close to your wife or that your wife's clothes contain more pheromones than yours do.

As long as your dog doesn't have separation anxiety maybe you can leave her something acceptable and safe with your wife's scent on it (placing a few of her toys in a bag with your wifes dirty clothes overnight might work) and keep the laundry out of her reach.

I used to find my pajama pants in Natalie's dog bed upon returning home from work. She didn't chew them up though, I think she just slept with them.


----------



## zoomkitten (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, this is also the reason that dogs chew shoes. I would just keep the clothing away from her the same way you keep food away from her...it may be a nuisance, but eventually, you should be able to train her.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Do we realize that the puppy and dog involved in the original thread are more than 3 years old now, since this thread is from 2006? lol

So either now wifey has no underwear at all, or the problem was fixed.


----------



## DoubleDaxiTrouble (Feb 5, 2009)

My male dog sucks on my underwear and socks every chance he gets. I think it has a lot to do with how strong our scent is in those places, pheromones and whatever. I would keep your laundry up, or bedroom door closed, and even consider keeping her gated off or crated while you're not watching her?

And buy some extra clothes!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

ACampbell said:


> Do we realize that the puppy and dog involved in the original thread are more than 3 years old now, since this thread is from 2006? lol
> 
> So either now wifey has no underwear at all, or the problem was fixed.


Or the wife divorced the husband for the dog 

* Last Activity: 10-13-2006 08:36 PM
* Join Date: 10-13-2006
* Referrals: 0
Guess he will not even see that he FINALLY got a few replies.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

The first thought that came to mind, is quite buying edible cloths You know like grass skirts etc.


----------

